# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  А в Москве на Красной площади каток.

## Юрка

http://www.gum.ru/?p=/katok.php?nocount&

----------


## Wowik

> http://www.gum.ru/?p=/katok.php?nocount&

 Считай что на кладбище.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Юрка  http://www.gum.ru/?p=/katok.php?nocount&   Считай что на кладбище.

 Надо же... а я и не знал, что там каток залили.

----------


## Basil77

> Надо же... а я и не знал, что там каток залили.

 Ты чего, в машине радио не слушаешь? Меня уже достала ГУМовская реклама по всем радиостанциям про этот каток. Это, типа, маркетинговый ход у них такой, с катком.

----------


## ReDSanchous

Это очень дорого! На Рублевке, например, за 700 рублей можно покататься часа 2 или 3 в зависимости от времени дня. Понятно, что здесь  вам дается возможность покататься в центре столицы, но мне это неважно, честно говоря. А потом я думаю, что за 500 р. вы получите кучу народа и не намного больше удовольствия, чем, например, за 50р. в Парке Горького, где можно и снежками покидаться и чего там только можно не делать. А ещё проще выйти покататься во двор. У нас, например, регулярно заливают. Правда, мы в хоккей играем, а не фигурным катанием занимаемся.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

700 рублей за катание!!!!   ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

> 700 рублей за катание!!!!

 Для Рублевки это нормально. Люди там с доходом нехилым ))

----------


## JJ

> 700 рублей за катание!!!!

 У нас в городе - 30-40 р/час. Это аренда коньков, естественно. Если коньки свои - то бесплатно! Заливают несколько стадионов...

----------


## Юрка

> Считай что на кладбище...

 Признайся просто, что саблезубые белки не любят лёд.  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Надо же... а я и не знал, что там каток залили.   Ты чего, в машине радио не слушаешь? Меня уже достала ГУМовская реклама по всем радиостанциям про этот каток. Это, типа, маркетинговый ход у них такой, с катком.

 Я только Наше Радио слушаю. Там не говорят. А телефизор я не смотрю.

----------


## Бармалей

> 700 рублей за катание!!!!

 Да, точно. Я также с удивлением прочитал это предложение! Или Русские (или лучше сказать Москвичи) живут лучше, чем я спомнил или этот предприниматель потерял много денег...(или может быть под льдом находится место, где Путин скрывает свой полоний...   ::  )

----------


## Оля

> Да, точно. Я тоже с удивлением прочитал это предложение! Или русские (или лучше сказать москвичи) живут лучше, чем я помню, или этот предприниматель потерял много денег... (или, может быть, подо льдом находится место, где Путин скрывает свой полоний...   )

 Какой еще "полоний"?   ::  
P.S. А, понятно, это что-то из области политики...   ::   ::

----------


## Wowik

> Какой еще "полоний"?

 210-ый

----------


## Basil77

[quote=Оля] 

> Да, точно. Я тоже с удивлением прочитал это предложение! Или русские (или лучше сказать москвичи) живут лучше, чем я помню, или этот предприниматель потерял много денег... (или, может быть, подо льдом находится место, где Путин скрывает свой полоний...   )

 Какой еще "полоний"?   ::  
P.S. А, понятно, это что-то из области политики...   ::   :: [/quote:1dm8ofzj]  ::  Ну ты даёшь! Олечка, ты что, на необитаемом острове живёшь?  ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

[quote=Бармалей] 

> 700 рублей за катание!!!!

 Да, точно. Я также с удивлением прочитал это предложение! Или Русские (или лучше сказать Москвичи) живут лучше, чем я спомнил или этот предприниматель потерял много денег...(или может быть под льдом находится место, где Путин скрывает свой полоний...   ::  )[/quote:3icvasbn]
То же самое я могу сказать про Майами - пару миллионов долларов за какую-то хибарку у моря??? Что, американцы совсем офигели?"  
Полагаю, что если есть деньги, чтобы купить дом за 2 миллиона долларов, то уже 700 рублей на катание найдут такие люди. 
Хотя вы правы,что это очень дорого. Я, например, на том катке ни разу не был и пока что не тянет.

----------


## Ramil

[quote=Basil77] 

> Originally Posted by "Бармалей":2020p5vp  Да, точно. Я тоже с удивлением прочитал это предложение! Или русские (или лучше сказать москвичи) живут лучше, чем я помню, или этот предприниматель потерял много денег... (или, может быть, подо льдом находится место, где Путин скрывает свой полоний...   )   Какой еще "полоний"?   
> P.S. А, понятно, это что-то из области политики...

   ::  Ну ты даёшь! Олечка, ты что, на необитаемом острове живёшь?  :: [/quote:2020p5vp] 
Счастливый человек...  ::

----------


## Ramil

[quote=ReDSanchous] 

> Originally Posted by "kalinka_vinnie":2o2a4cs8  700 рублей за катание!!!!     Да, точно. Я также с удивлением прочитал это предложение! Или Русские (или лучше сказать Москвичи) живут лучше, чем я спомнил или этот предприниматель потерял много денег...(или может быть под льдом находится место, где Путин скрывает свой полоний...   )

 То же самое я могу сказать про Майами - пару миллионов долларов за какую-то хибарку у моря??? Что, американцы совсем офигели?"  
Полагаю, что если есть деньги, чтобы купить дом за 2 миллиона долларов, то уже 700 рублей на катание найдут такие люди. 
Хотя вы правы,что это очень дорого. Я, например, на том катке ни разу не был и пока что не тянет.[/quote:2o2a4cs8] 
Так то дом. Те же пару миллионов долларов стоит не слишком большая квартира в доме напротив  ::

----------


## Оля

> Ну ты даёшь! Олечка, ты что, на необитаемом острове живёшь?

   ::   ::   
Ну я просто новости почти не смотрю и политикой не интересуюсь...   ::  Мне не до неё   ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

[quote=Ramil] 

> Originally Posted by Бармалей        Originally Posted by "kalinka_vinnie":3ifx0ufs  700 рублей за катание!!!!     Да, точно. Я также с удивлением прочитал это предложение! Или Русские (или лучше сказать Москвичи) живут лучше, чем я спомнил или этот предприниматель потерял много денег...(или может быть под льдом находится место, где Путин скрывает свой полоний...   )   То же самое я могу сказать про Майами - пару миллионов долларов за какую-то хибарку у моря??? Что, американцы совсем офигели?"  
> Полагаю, что если есть деньги, чтобы купить дом за 2 миллиона долларов, то уже 700 рублей на катание найдут такие люди. 
> Хотя вы правы,что это очень дорого. Я, например, на том катке ни разу не был и пока что не тянет.

 Так то дом. Те же пару миллионов долларов стоит не слишком большая квартира в доме напротив  :: [/quote:3ifx0ufs]
В доме напротив - это, прости, где? В Москве чтоли? Народа на катке на Рублевке немало, так что "то дом, то каток" - это не для них, поверь.

----------


## Бармалей

[quote=ReDSanchous][quote=Бармалей][quote="kalinka_vinnie" :: 5na4syp]700 рублей за катание!!!!   :: [/quote]
Да, точно. Я также с удивлением прочитал это предложение! Или Русские (или лучше сказать Москвичи) живут лучше, чем я спомнил или этот предприниматель потерял много денег...(или может быть под льдом находится место, где Путин скрывает свой полоний...   ::  )[/quote]
То же самое я могу сказать про Майами - пару миллионов долларов за какую-то хибарку у моря??? Что, американцы совсем офигели?"  
Полагаю, что если есть деньги, чтобы купить дом за 2 миллиона долларов, то уже 700 рублей на катание найдут такие люди. 
Хотя вы правы,что это очень дорого. Я, например, на том катке ни разу не был и пока что не тянет.[/quote :: 5na4syp] 
В этом том же смысле, я Вам предлагаю 110 долларов гамбургер...
[url="http://www.breitbart.com/news/2006/12/22/061222090145.gozuisis.html"]http://www.breitbart.com/news/2006/12/2 ... uisis.html[/url]

----------


## Basil77

> В этом том же смысле, я Вам предлагаю 110 долларов гамбургер... http://www.breitbart.com/news/2006/12/2 ... uisis.html

 Barmer, I think that you should separate some eccentric proposals from really offensive ones. That's a politic thingie!  ::

----------

